# I would like to get an FA account, please...



## Vikki (May 17, 2010)

I am having troubles signing up for a new account, because the registration has been suspended.
I would very much like to have an FA account...
If I could get one, somehow, that would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 17, 2010)

Hew mods before it gets locked, any estimate or guess of when registration will be back up?


----------



## AshleyAshes (May 17, 2010)

I have this theory that there is no security issue with account registration but rather they are trying to curb bandwidth costs by cutting off new users.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (May 17, 2010)

It's down again? How many times has it been _this _year?


----------



## Vikki (May 17, 2010)

Why you gotta be hating on Red Pandas, Adelio? lol


----------



## Vikki (May 17, 2010)

And OMG, AshleyAshes, my brother knows you!


----------



## Nocturne (May 17, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> I have this theory that there is no security issue with account registration but rather they are trying to curb bandwidth costs by cutting off new users.



I think that instead of cutting off new users they should start removing old ones to make room for new ones.  Sure, some might consider this policy totalitarian or akin to those of fascist regimes, however, every now and then we just need a good cleansing.

Let's start with those that post that they are a furry in their profile info :3c


----------



## Taralack (May 17, 2010)

Nocturne said:


> Let's start with those that post that they are a furry in their profile info :3c



Are you actually suggesting the admins delete users who are "not furry"? Because a lot of the artists on this site aren't actually furry, they just like drawing anthropomorphic art. :\


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 17, 2010)

I highly doubt these attempts will yield any result.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 17, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> Are you actually suggesting the admins delete users who are "not furry"? Because a lot of the artists on this site aren't actually furry, they just like drawing anthropomorphic art. :\


 that a dumb idea.


----------



## Takun (May 17, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> Are you actually suggesting the admins delete users who are "not furry"? Because a lot of the artists on this site aren't actually furry, they just like drawing anthropomorphic art. :\



I think you read that wrong.  Nocturne (jokingly) said we should remove all users who say they ARE furry in their profile info.


----------



## Irreverent (May 17, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Hew mods before it gets locked, any estimate or guess of when registration will be back up?



I'd have to defer to coders on that.  It turns out its not a simple fix.



AshleyAshes said:


> I have this theory that there is no security issue with account registration but rather they are trying to curb bandwidth costs by cutting off new users.



Its not a bandwidth issue, nor is it an account exhaustion issue.  And to be fair, its more than just a security issue.  There's a couple of issues with the registration process (and policies) that need to be addressed all at the same time.


----------



## Taralack (May 17, 2010)

Takun said:


> I think you read that wrong.  Nocturne (jokingly) said we should remove all users who say they ARE furry in their profile info.



Oh, you're right. Derp. :V


----------



## l33tpower (May 17, 2010)

this is why i love being a fucking computer nerd. If the site is having problems with the bandwidth the most likely reason is because some users may have fragmented items on the site they uploaded like pics. i mean the most likely cause of this problem is either in the fragmented items and virus,worms, and adds. that may have links to a site that may have a problem itself. i know this because i help with web designing and website references on fixing it.

and same problem here i really want to join the FA site.


----------



## Summercat (May 17, 2010)

Just repeating:

New User Account Registration is not shut down due to bandwidth or space issues. FA has recently had a lot of troll/spam accounts register when open, as well as some various nonspecificed issues with how registration is handled.

This is and has been an ongoing situation for quite some time, and FA coders are working on getting the registration system up and running in a way that does not compromise the website.


----------



## l33tpower (May 17, 2010)

oh ok well i just thought since everytime i go to this one persons account who i actually know from my school. her artwork seems to slowdown the site and everytime i click the picture to veiw it. i keep getting ERROR.Site has blocked or removed the page you are trying to view.


----------



## Summercat (May 17, 2010)

l33tpower said:


> oh ok well i just thought since everytime i go to this one persons account who i actually know from my school. her artwork seems to slowdown the site and everytime i click the picture to veiw it. i keep getting ERROR.Site has blocked or removed the page you are trying to view.



That might be an issue with your browser and her files.


----------



## GraemeLion (May 17, 2010)

l33tpower said:


> this is why i love being a fucking computer nerd. If the site is having problems with the bandwidth the most likely reason is because some users may have fragmented items on the site they uploaded like pics. i mean the most likely cause of this problem is either in the fragmented items and virus,worms, and adds. that may have links to a site that may have a problem itself. i know this because i help with web designing and website references on fixing it.
> 
> and same problem here i really want to join the FA site.



And I'm a degree holding out in the field computer scientist.   There aren't any viruses or worms that are affecting FA, as there would be threat detections all around it, and its running an OS that is less susceptible to those things.  It's not "fragmented items" because the OS they are running doesn't get nearly as fragmented as windows does.  It's likely a different type of file system, and depending, that "doesn't get as fragmented" might even be "doesn't get fragmented to any perceptible degree."

It's purely a social reason.  It's too easy to script a registration.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 17, 2010)

Thgis thread is a complete waste of time, don't you newbies ever look to see if your question has already been answered?


----------



## CannonFodder (May 17, 2010)

Summercat said:


> Just repeating:
> 
> New User Account Registration is not shut down due to bandwidth or space issues. FA has recently had a lot of troll/spam accounts register when open, as well as some various nonspecificed issues with how registration is handled.


Not true, may/june is the busiest month of the year.





What are you guys gonna do?  Just keep registration permanently closed?


----------



## Summercat (May 17, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Not true, may/june is the busiest month of the year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



CF, while may/june is the busiest month of the year for FA, that is not the reason account registration has been suspended.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 17, 2010)

Summercat said:


> CF, while may/june is the busiest month of the year for FA, that is not the reason account registration has been suspended.


Okay, then what is the reason?
Carenth said it's coding, dragoneer said it's cause of shock images, you said it was spam and hell every mod and admin is saying it's a completely different reason.


----------



## Summercat (May 17, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Okay, then what is the reason?
> Carenth said it's coding, dragoneer said it's cause of shock images, you said it was spam and hell every mod and admin is saying it's a completely different reason.



Shock Images and Spam are pretty much the same thing. Catsup vs Ketchup. That's the big reason why it's been brought down, in addition to coding exploits (That said shock images/spam/ketchup highlighted).

Why it's STILL down is a variety of coding issues.


----------



## AshleyAshes (May 17, 2010)

Vikki said:


> And OMG, AshleyAshes, my brother knows you!


 
...What...? o.o


----------



## CannonFodder (May 17, 2010)

Summercat said:


> Shock Images and Spam are pretty much the same thing. Catsup vs Ketchup. That's the big reason why it's been brought down, in addition to coding exploits (That said shock images/spam/ketchup highlighted).
> 
> Why it's STILL down is a variety of coding issues.


Finally a straight answer.


----------



## Vikki (May 17, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Thgis thread is a complete waste of time, don't you newbies ever look to see if your question has already been answered?



I was actually trying to just get an account. My question has yet to be answered by any actual staff member.


----------



## WarMocK (May 17, 2010)

What should be the account name?


----------



## Irreverent (May 17, 2010)

GraemeLion said:


> It's purely a social reason.  It's too easy to script a registration.



And that's one of the problems.  If we make an the registration difficult to script, we also make it difficult for the average user to complete.  And as the complexity of code increases, the possibility of unforeseen exploits increases. 

@Cannon Fodder, there is no straight answer, there's multiple issues.  Its sort of like doing a home renovation, and finding out that to fix the roof, you have to fix the walls, and the foundation too.


----------



## AshleyAshes (May 17, 2010)

Vikki said:


> I was actually trying to just get an account. My question has yet to be answered by any actual staff member.


 
What brother?


----------



## RTDragon (May 17, 2010)

Summercat said:


> Shock Images and Spam are pretty much the same thing. Catsup vs Ketchup. That's the big reason why it's been brought down, in addition to coding exploits (That said shock images/spam/ketchup highlighted).
> 
> Why it's STILL down is a variety of coding issues.



This also doubles as to keep out the pontential ban evaders that love to make sockppuppet accounts to troll and spam.


----------



## Vikki (May 18, 2010)

WarMocK said:


> What should be the account name?



I'd like it to be just Vikki, if that's available and okay.



AshleyAshes said:


> What brother?



He used to be known as Zack but now goes by Naiser.


----------



## WarMocK (May 18, 2010)

You got mail.


----------



## Nall (May 18, 2010)

I was going to say something bitchy about registration being down for way too long, but I can see that it has been mentioned 10000++ times already. :sad: 


Say WarMock, since you seem to be helping out perhaps you could help me get a user name too?  The user name that I'd like is already registered (http://www.furaffinity.net/user/Nall) but I've been told that you can hand over ones that haven't been active or whatever for a while.

If it's been active and I just can't see whatever activity is on it, then could I get this one?: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/-Nall- (which isn't registered)

Thanks and all that. <3


----------



## Verin Asper (May 18, 2010)

you can get the first Nall user on FA due to it havent been used since 2005, with no activity what so ever (49 page views suggest something happen and the user bailed) thus I see no reason you shouldnt get that one instead.


----------



## Irreverent (May 18, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> you can get the first Nall user on FA due to it havent been used since 2005, with no activity what so ever (49 page views suggest something happen and the user bailed) thus I see no reason you shouldnt get that one instead.



While we do recycle abandoned accounts, that one was logged into about two weeks ago.  Users can't see the admin stats.

Nall just sent me a PM, I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Nall (May 18, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> you can get the first Nall user on FA due to it havent been used since 2005, with no activity what so ever (49 page views suggest something happen and the user bailed) thus I see no reason you shouldnt get that one instead.



Awesome. The site should auto-delete inactive accounts so people can use them, like other sites do. XP


----------



## Nall (May 18, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> While we do recycle abandoned accounts, that one was logged into about two weeks ago.  Users can't see the admin stats.
> 
> Nall just sent me a PM, I'll see what I can do.


Darn, and I was hoping to get that too. Oh well. XD
There should be a "last logged in" thing on the profiles.


----------



## Irreverent (May 18, 2010)

Nall said:


> Awesome. The site should auto-delete inactive accounts so people can use them, like other sites do. XP



Many artists maintain more than one account.  For example you might have one for clean, one for porn, one for music, one for stories etc.  They might not all be active at the same time.



Nall said:


> Darn, and I was hoping to get that too. Oh well. XD
> There should be a "last logged in" thing on the profiles.



There is, regular users can't see it.


----------



## WarMocK (May 18, 2010)

Nall said:


> Say WarMock, since you seem to be helping out perhaps you could help me get a user name too?  The user name that I'd like is already registered (http://www.furaffinity.net/user/Nall) but I've been told that you can hand over ones that haven't been active or whatever for a while.
> 
> If it's been active and I just can't see whatever activity is on it, then could I get this one?: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/-Nall- (which isn't registered)
> 
> Thanks and all that. <3


Sorry, but an account needs to be inactive for at least nine months in order to be declared abandoned. And this one isn't inactive.
As for the other one: I need to check out if that name might cause problems because of the minus in the name. Please gimme some time.


----------



## Nall (May 18, 2010)

WarMocK said:


> Sorry, but an account needs to be inactive for at least nine months in order to be declared abandoned. And this one isn't inactive.
> As for the other one: I need to check out if that name might cause problems because of the minus in the name. Please gimme some time.


It's OK, Irreverent is helping me out, but thanks. ^^


----------



## MidnightLunacy (May 19, 2010)

Greetings all.

I've been lurking about on FA for what seems like forever after being told of it from several ponyfriends on.. ::gulp::  sl. Lol. I've been working on my rl suit and am a horrible artist. Hehe. 
Any chance the new accounts are still being handed out on that individual basis? Please?


----------



## AshleyAshes (May 19, 2010)

WarMocK said:


> What should be the account name?


 


WarMocK said:


> You got mail.


 
Now wait... In this post by Xaerun...  http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=71564




			
				Xaerun said:
			
		

> We are aware account registration is disabled; _we disabled it_.
> There is no ETA as to when it will return, and there may or may not be an announcement when it returns. Keep checking.
> 
> *There will be no special cases, we will not make one for you, your brother/sister, your father/mother, your dog/cat/horse/mexican walking fish, or your next-door neighbour.*


 
So, there won't be any special cases except right now where Warmock is making a special case?  Then why is this sticky by Xaerun there?  Because it's obviously inaccurate or possibly an outright lie?


----------



## Irreverent (May 19, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> Then why is this sticky by Xaerun there?  Because it's obviously inaccurate or possibly an outright lie?



Its neither.  However, as is our mandate as Admins, we have been sampling and testing some ad-hoc procedures and policies for non-user driven account creation until the user-driven registration page can be replaced.  While we would prefer NOT to have to manually create FA accounts for new users, we have been testing the process to see how viable it is.  Sorry for any confusion this may have caused.

I'm sure you can appreciate that a general announcement "Hey PM an Admin for a FA account" would just create more drama (and launch a virtual DOS attack on Admins) than your wild speculation of admin lying or favoritism. 

And recycling of old or abandoned FA accounts has always been a user initiated, Admin actioned process.


----------



## Fire (May 19, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> Then why is this sticky by Xaerun there?...





Irreverent said:


> we have been sampling and testing some ad-hoc procedures and policies...



I also guess it has to do with some people just being nicer than others.

Some might help you. Like the admin in this thread. And some might throw a fit about wasting their "precious" admin time.

I too wait for a chance to register a new username
But there is no hurry. I can wait as long as it takes.

I'm more worried about my "art" sucking balls, than about me being not being able to post said crap art on the internet.

And I don't think there's such thing as registration that can't be scripted and automated... but as far as I can remember when I registered (some three years ago) there wasn't *even* a captcha or account activation mail or any security mechanism on FA. Guys, no wonder you're easy to crack. Not to mention THAT incident. *coughcough storinguserpasswordsinfuckingplaintextformat coughcough*


----------



## Redregon (May 19, 2010)

Nocturne said:


> I think that instead of cutting off new users they should start removing old ones to make room for new ones.  Sure, some might consider this policy totalitarian or akin to those of fascist regimes, however, every now and then we just need a good cleansing.
> 
> Let's start with those that post that they are a furry in their profile info :3c



i dunno... i think it would be more effective to have a clause in the page with "if you account remains inactive for one full year, it will be removed from the system and the submissions will be purged." (or some other time based thing...)


----------



## Fire (May 19, 2010)

Redregon said:


> if you account remains inactive for one full year, it will be removed from the system and the submissions will be purged or some other time based thing...



not a bad idea.

but what about the good artists who quit fa? would be a shame to delete their galleries.

taking pageviews into account would be an option
even though I personally don't think pageviews always reflect artistic skill

sorry for making two posts more or less one after the other, but the replied-to one appeared after my first one. 

:3

EDIT: OH SHI- YOU'RE THE LJ BLOND DUDE AREN'T YOU?
I REMEMBER YOU. FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Redregon (May 19, 2010)

FireRaider said:


> not a bad idea.
> 
> but what about the good artists who quit fa? would be a shame to delete their galleries.
> 
> ...



who me? :3 awww, i'm famous  (*kermitFlails*) Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!

dunno. most times i've seen someone quit the site it's because of some idiotic drama... though, i DO think that if that was implemented, freeze the account name and only have it tied with the original email address... that way if a person wants to reactivate it, they can (since we all know that "LEAVING FOREVER" actually means "BRB") also, freezing a used username could also help prevent impersonators and people trying to scam people on the site by faking that they're an established artist.

still... if an artist cares enough about their fanbase and their art to want to keep it archived on the site, why can't they just log in once a year to keep the nick fresh? i mean, if they can't be arsed to do that, they're just being lazy.


----------



## AshleyAshes (May 19, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Its neither. However, as is our mandate as Admins, we have been sampling and testing some ad-hoc procedures and policies for non-user driven account creation until the user-driven registration page can be replaced. While we would prefer NOT to have to manually create FA accounts for new users, we have been testing the process to see how viable it is. Sorry for any confusion this may have caused.


 
Then why does the sticky post remain now even if there are clearly execeptions to this no-exceptions statement by the FA staff?


----------



## Fire (May 19, 2010)

Redregon said:


> dunno. most times i've seen someone quit the site it's because of some idiotic drama...



This is the FURRY FANDOM afterall. Drama above everything else.

But still some might just abandon it forever. And move on. Like that, for no given reason.
Or start again with a new name, new contacts, new art etc. I still think it's a shame to delete good art. If the user has above 20000 pageviews or something, give him three-four years to come back. If the gallery is empty, you can delete it without problems.

Re-activation is a good idea too. Though... y'know, once you cancelled (baleeted everything) or abandoned it (an already empty one) don't blame anyone if they come and take the username.

I don't really support it cause I want my username in the url, but a another solution would be to do it like Pixiv and use incrementing user numbers in the url. The actual usernames can be freely changed at any time. And Pixiv is like two or three times larger than furaffinity in terms of registered users and images submitted as far as I know, though it's more or less drama-free.



Redregon said:


> awww, i'm famous...



Nay, I just seem to have good memory.
I remember all kinds of shit I'm not really supposed to :3



AshleyAshes said:


> Then why does the sticky post remain now even if there are clearly execeptions to this no-exceptions statement by the FA staff?



Stop taking the internets so seriously. Geez, like omg does it really matter.


----------



## Summercat (May 19, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> Then why does the sticky post remain now even if there are clearly execeptions to this no-exceptions statement by the FA staff?



Because we are still in the process of evolving a more concrete decision. In the mean time, as a rule, we're not manually processing accounts.


----------



## TheChase (May 19, 2010)

FireRaider said:


> This is the FURRY FANDOM afterall. Drama above everything else.
> 
> But still some might just abandon it forever. Like that, for no given reason. Or start again with a new name, new contacts, new art etc.
> 
> ...



Ah, the ever overplayed "it's just the internet lulz" comeback.

Some of us have been trying to create a legit alternate account for nearly a month after the last random opening.  The fact that some are randomly being allowed to simply get around it is quite annoying.  More so to learn that registration was apparently open on the 7th for a limited time, one of the few days I did not attempt.


----------



## Fire (May 19, 2010)

TheChase said:


> Ah, the ever overplayed "it's just the internet lulz" comeback.
> 
> Some of us have been trying to create a legit alternate account for nearly a month after the last random opening.  The fact that some are randomly being allowed to simply get around it is quite annoying.



I hope I don't have to remind you that _I too_ have been trying to create an account since the beginning of this month, hence my interest in this thread. And you don't hear me complaining (too openly).

Furthermore, I can afford to go "it's just the internet lulz" since I CAN get over my frustration of not being able to make an account, now that I have finally picked a username that I like.

Being able to crack jokes about one's own misery (lol fa accounts) is a virtue.



TheChase said:


> More so to learn that registration was apparently open on the 7th for a limited time, one of the few days I did not attempt.



Um... I caught somebody making an account on the 7th, but too late. Been stalking the reg page like mad since :3
Apparently in vain though.


----------



## Redregon (May 19, 2010)

FireRaider said:


> Re-activation is a good idea too. Though... y'know, once you cancelled (baleeted everything) or abandoned it (an already empty one) don't blame anyone if they come and take the username.



well, reason i think freezing it would be a good idea is if someone is in a pique trying to delete their account, and given that FA is becoming one of the more central places for furries, if you're told "you may never get this nickname back... EVAR!!" it might make people pause to think just a bit as to wether the reason why they're deleting their account is for a genuinely valid reason. 

i know i'd be remiss to lose my nickname, it's my nick and it's been this way since hotmail first started. i would prefer not to lose it or risk losing it to some schlub that doesn't have the stones to walk in my shoes (and be the prick that i am.)


----------



## Fire (May 19, 2010)

Redregon said:


> well, reason i think freezing it would be a good idea is if someone is in a pique trying to delete their account, and given that FA is becoming one of the more central places for furries, if you're told "you may never get this nickname back... EVAR!!" it might make people pause to think just a bit as to wether the reason why they're deleting their account is for a genuinely valid reason.
> 
> i know i'd be remiss to lose my nickname, it's my nick and it's been this way since hotmail first started. i would prefer not to lose it or risk losing it to some schlub that doesn't have the stones to walk in my shoes (and be the prick that i am.)



Meh, usernames, big deal.
Anybody wants the name "----------"? :3

I bumped into the "username unavailable" issue quite often. So I didn't mind "making it fit". But I do avoid numbers.
People's names are NOT supposed to contain numeric characters for fuck's sake.

I used to be rather fond of this one, but now it's obsolete. I did have more names and identities than I can remember, mostly outside of FA, but this was more or less my main one. Wouldn't mind a bit losing any of them now.

And most users who come back, as far as I know use different names. Yet they make the mistake of befriending the same people so they are figured out rather easily.


----------



## lardy dragon (May 19, 2010)

I was wondering if someone could help me get a recycled account


----------



## Irreverent (May 19, 2010)

lardy dragon said:


> I was wondering if someone could help me get a recycled account



If you PM me the name, I can look in to it.



TheChase said:


> The fact that some are randomly being allowed to simply get around it is quite annoying.



I think you'd be more annoyed if we deployed an untested, unvetted manual registration scheme that immediately buckled under load too.  But that's just me thinking like an IT Ops guy.


----------



## DemonicWeavile (May 19, 2010)

Hmm that's interesting. I actually tried to get a membership in the actual homepage (not the forum) but it was suspended temporarily. But will my account on the forums work for the actual page?


----------



## Irreverent (May 19, 2010)

DemonicWeavile said:


> Hmm that's interesting. I actually tried to get a membership in the actual homepage (not the forum) but it was suspended temporarily. But will my account on the forums work for the actual page?



No.  Right now, FA and FAF use discrete credentials and passwords.  Registering for one does not register you for the other.   Many users do use the same username on both, however its not required.  Also, you can have more than one FA username (say one for clean art, one for porn maybe?) , but only one FAF account is allowed.


----------



## Redregon (May 19, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> No.  Right now, FA and FAF use discrete credentials and passwords.  Registering for one does not register you for the other.   Many users do use the same username on both, however its not required.  Also, you can have more than one FA username (say one for clean art, one for porn maybe?) , but only one FAF account is allowed.



do you think it might be something to consider to somehow incorporate the two?


----------



## Irreverent (May 19, 2010)

Redregon said:


> do you think it might be something to consider to somehow incorporate the two?



Its an architectural question, and the decision to merge or maintain the status quo and keep separate both have their pros and cons.


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (May 19, 2010)

I sent a PM about getting a recycled account  Good luck to those working on the site, we appreciate the hard work :3


----------



## Gavrill (May 20, 2010)

I would ask for an account but I think I have enough

I'll just wait for registration to open up again.


----------



## Nall (May 20, 2010)

DJ-Moogle said:


> I sent a PM about getting a recycled account  Good luck to those working on the site, we appreciate the hard work :3


We do indeed! ^^ I can't wait to get my own, since sharing with my friend is a pain in the butt. XP


----------



## CrazyLee (May 20, 2010)

I've been considering creating a second FA account for the dirty stuff, having one for clean and one for dirty, but I wanted to wait until the new site is up later this year before I make that decision.

It would be nice in the site upgrade to have some sort of functionality that allows you to have multiple galleries, say one for clean, one for dirty, one for photography, one for music, and one for stories. Same for the Favorites, to be able to sort them by type. However I wonder if my suggestion has fallen on deaf ears as I have not gotten any feedback on it.


----------



## Irreverent (May 20, 2010)

CrazyLee said:


> It would be nice in the site upgrade to have some sort of functionality that allows you to have multiple galleries, say one for clean, one for dirty, one for photography, one for music, and one for stories. Same for the Favorites, to be able to sort them by type. However I wonder if my suggestion has fallen on deaf ears as I have not gotten any feedback on it.



Folders are coming in the next release.


----------



## Ayumu (May 20, 2010)

Erm, I noticed a few others asking about recycled accounts, so I figured I'd ask here; who do I contact about getting a recycled account?


----------



## Irreverent (May 20, 2010)

Ayumu said:


> Erm, I noticed a few others asking about recycled accounts, so I figured I'd ask here; who do I contact about getting a recycled account?



If the account is dormant 24 months or abandoned than any FA admin (light blue or green lettering in their names) can help you with that.


----------



## Ayumu (May 20, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> If the account is dormant 24 months or abandoned than any FA admin (light blue or green lettering in their names) can help you with that.


 
Ah, okay thanks. ^-^


----------



## Draygo (May 20, 2010)

Why not delete an account that's been inactive for a few years (Or the user said it is OK to), but not delete the art unless asked to by the artist? Seems like that would be a much better system to me. And I'd rather not use a recycled account, but that's just me.


----------



## Melazzee (May 25, 2010)

But I've never heard of Deviantart cutting off new users because of trolls and spammers? :S
I mean, why does FA have to do it?


----------



## Irreverent (May 25, 2010)

AcetheGolden said:


> Why not delete an account that's been inactive for a few years (Or the user said it is OK to), but not delete the art unless asked to by the artist? Seems like that would be a much better system to me. And I'd rather not use a recycled account, but that's just me.



Because the art is tied to the account...delete the account, you delete the art.  There is also a technical issue with account deletion tied to architectural issues with the underlying database design. 



Melazzee said:


> But I've never heard of Deviantart cutting off new users because of trolls and spammers? :S
> I mean, why does FA have to do it?



DA and CA use a more robust enrollment mechanism that is less vulnerable to scripted account creation.


----------



## DemonicWeavile (May 25, 2010)

So is it disabled just cuz' of the bots and all the crappy spam? Why not make one of those "No Spam" questions in the registration? :/ When is it gonna get back up?


----------



## Irreverent (May 25, 2010)

DemonicWeavile said:


> Why not make one of those "No Spam" questions in the registration? :/



If it was that easy, it would be up by now.  The challenge is simple, make it hard to script, you make it hard for users to enroll.  Its a fine line.


----------



## Fire (May 26, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> make it hard to script, you make it hard for users to enroll



I'm perhaps half-joking, but somehow I'd think people who can't type a captcha or pass a security question sort of don't deserve pr0n access an account really


----------



## Draygo (May 26, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Because the art is tied to the account...delete the account, you delete the art.  There is also a technical issue with account deletion tied to architectural issues with the underlying database design.



I see...


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 26, 2010)

FireRaider said:


> I'm perhaps half-joking, but somehow I'd think people who can't type a captcha or pass a security question sort of don't deserve pr0n access an account really


 
I couldn't find the link right now, but someone actually tested this, and most captchas are potentially MORE computer-readable than human-readable. The only ones the guy who did this couldn't get his computer to parse, were ones that are painfully difficult for humans to parse, as well. I've seen enough places where I needed to try the captcha three or four times because the letters were so distorted I couldn't tell what the hell they were. 

I believe the safest "captcha" available currently is still KittenAuth, especially the variations that don't ask the users to merely click on the kitties, but to click on, e.g., all the animals that can fly one time, and all the kitties another, and who knows what the third. That's just my belief, however, not something I've seen data on. (Make a furry version which asks 'which one of the above pictures is by Goldenwolf'?  )


----------



## Fire (May 26, 2010)

quoting_mungo said:


> I couldn't find the link right now, but someone actually tested this, and most captchas are potentially MORE computer-readable than human-readable. The only ones the guy who did this couldn't get his computer to parse, were ones that are painfully difficult for humans to parse, as well. I've seen enough places where I needed to try the captcha three or four times because the letters were so distorted I couldn't tell what the hell they were.
> 
> I believe the safest "captcha" available currently is still KittenAuth, especially the variations that don't ask the users to merely click on the kitties, but to click on, e.g., all the animals that can fly one time, and all the, kitties another, and who knows what the third. That's just my belief, however, not something I've seen data on. (Make a furry version which asks 'which one of the above pictures is by Goldenwolf'?  )



I believe that could be quite true. And that just means machines are starting to catch up with humans thanks to some really talented programmers out there :grin:

Yeah, if there are plenty of m and n and r sticking together and you can't really tell which is which...

I did post before about there not being such thing as un-crackable registration system, but still better than no captcha (like, did we even have one?)

Yay kittens ^^
I'd support it, but I think then there will be lots of retarded threads like "admin plz hlp. lol i cant pass da kittenz capcta" and "dude, it took me 99 hrs to register fa, man" I DEFINITELY support it.


----------



## Irreverent (May 26, 2010)

Fire said:


> I'm perhaps half-joking, but somehow I'd think people who can't type a captcha or pass a security question sort of don't deserve pr0n access an account really



But...but...then only the trolls would have accounts! :razz:


----------



## Fire (May 26, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> But...but...then only the trolls would have accounts! :razz:



don't underestimate our raging drama-llamas, lulzcows and crap artists.
their desire to be trolled, create drama and post horrible "artwork" is an unstoppable might,
which no puny registration page can ever hope to repel.
they will get in. and major butthurt will ensue. :grin:

besides, the trolls would get bored of it. no fun hanging around fa when there's nobody left to troll...


----------



## Erethzium (May 26, 2010)

Nocturne said:


> I think that instead of cutting off new users they should start removing old ones to make room for new ones.  Sure, some might consider this policy totalitarian or akin to those of fascist regimes, however, every now and then we just need a good cleansing.



This is what I would do on an old forum that I admin'd for. Any accounts that were over two months old with 0 posts, I'd delete. As for FA, it'd have to be something like 0 submissions, 0 favorites, 0 watches, ect.


----------



## anthroguy101 (May 26, 2010)

I REALLY want to start my furry group soon.  You already banned DNCfurs (although it awhile after GOPfurs, leading some to accuse you of "liberal bias," but still) and I would like to work on another.  This cannot happen until the issue is resolved.


----------



## WarMocK (May 26, 2010)

That's not true anthroguy101, as you might be able to tell from previous posts in this thread. :A


----------



## anthroguy101 (May 27, 2010)

WarMocK said:


> That's not true anthroguy101, as you might be able to tell from previous posts in this thread. :A


I quite clearly remember you banning GOPfurs first.


----------



## WarMocK (May 28, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> I quite clearly remember you banning GOPfurs first.


I don't (and I didn't ban this group account, though I know who it was).
Anyway, you can have a group account if you tell me what the account is about, what the policies for the users are, who is the owner of the account (and therefore is responsible for it), and you confirm that this account is semi-public and may not be abused for stuff like trolling, block evasion etc (otherwise it will be closed down until a new account owner is announced).


----------



## Alstor (May 28, 2010)

Saw this.

Does it mean anything?


----------



## Draygo (May 28, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Saw this.
> 
> Does it mean anything?



Likely that they asked an admin nicely for an account.


----------



## Irreverent (May 28, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Saw this.
> 
> Does it mean anything?



Manually created account, set up by an admin for the new user.  As stated in this thread, we have been manually creating some accounts on a POC or test basis for the purpose of:

1. validating account creation load on the admin team
2. assessing manual account creation as a screening tool
3. valuating the merit of having an FAF account first
4. determining future operational impacts in the near and long term.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (May 28, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Manually created account, set up by an admin for the new user.  As stated in this thread, we have been manually creating some accounts on a POC or test basis for the purpose of:
> 
> 1. validating account creation load on the admin team
> 2. assessing manual account creation as a screening tool
> ...



Interesting testing basis.

Does this mean that you guys are thinking of this as a means to protect against spam/bot accounts and ban evaders?


----------



## CanterPony (May 28, 2010)

I can has account for testing basis? Please? I don't have one at all yet


----------



## Mailbox (May 28, 2010)

CanterPony said:


> I can has account for testing basis? Please? I don't have one at all yet



I'd also _love_ to have an account aswell, can be recycled or anything. If you guys have the time and aren't too busy with the other more important matters, of course. =3


----------



## Irreverent (May 28, 2010)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> Interesting testing basis.
> 
> Does this mean that you guys are thinking of this as a means to protect against spam/bot accounts and ban evaders?


 
Too soon to tell.  Its still POC.


----------



## Garreth (May 29, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Too soon to tell.  Its still POC.



That or they're to goddam lazy busy to fix registration.

Seriously though, they want the site to grow and yet they put a cock block on the only way for that to happen. I want my pal on FA and the one time she decides to join, the admins say "NO WAY. GO AWAY FAG SHOO SHOO!". I say it's a conspiracy! >:T


/joins crying bandwagon


----------



## AshleyAshes (May 29, 2010)

Considdering that it has frequently been seen that the FA admins can take over a month to deal with trouble tickets, using FA Admins to manually register accounts while trying to keep pace with the rapid growth of the site, not to mention the back log that having registrationi off for months will have created... Manual account registration sounds like a *monumentally* stupid idea.


----------



## Lyxen (May 29, 2010)

there is to many furrehs. no more new ones.


----------



## anthroguy101 (May 29, 2010)

Like I said before, it is URGENT that you fix the account registration as it is essential for the growth of the fandom.  Please hasten your efforts and stop screwing around.


----------



## Irreverent (May 29, 2010)

Garreth said:


> That or they're to goddam lazy busy to fix registration.



Its the latter, not the former.   Artificially throttling FA/FAF site expansion is an unfortunate side effect of a larger issue.



AshleyAshes said:


> Considdering that it has frequently been seen that the FA admins can take over a month to deal with trouble tickets, using FA Admins to manually register accounts while trying to keep pace with the rapid growth of the site, not to mention the back log that having registrationi off for months will have created... Manual account registration sounds like a *monumentally* stupid idea.



Considering that you have *no* access to our trouble ticket or registration metadata and thus have no ability to predict or model volumes, I'd have to say this is just another (dare a I say *monumentally*?) unfounded AshelyAshes rant.  Thankfully, the people that _are_ "in the know" have a solid operations background and are responding to the issue accordingly.   Manual registration does have advantages and disadvantages; and is only being proposed as an interim, stop-gap solution. 

And quite frankly, 75% of the submitted trouble tickets are bullshit anyway.   We'll be taking a serious, disciplined look at what constitutes a valid TT and what is just mindless, OCD/Aspergers-driven vigilantism ticket spam and/or backdoor LiveJournal crap in the next quarter.



anthroguy101 said:


> Like I said before, it is URGENT that you fix the account registration as it is essential for the growth of the fandom.  Please hasten your efforts and stop screwing around.



The age old application delivery paradox....."good, fast and cheap; pick any two."  Since this is an unpaid, volunteer workforce, cheap is a necessity.  And the professionals at FA/FAF have determined that we wont except mediocrity any longer.  Do I need to connect the last dot for you?


----------



## Draygo (May 30, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> We'll be taking a serious, disciplined look at what constitutes a valid TT and what is just mindless, OCD/Aspergers-driven vigilantism ticket spam and/or backdoor LiveJournal crap in the next quarter.



So, people with OCD and/or Aspergers (like me) are pricks? Gee, thanks...


----------



## Irreverent (May 30, 2010)

AcetheGolden said:


> So, people with OCD and/or Aspergers (like me) are pricks? Gee, thanks...



Certainly not.  That generalization might whitewash with too much of a broad brush, for which I am sorry.  But when 2% of the user base are generating 50% of the trouble tickets, its more than just an altruistic mentality in play.


----------



## Draygo (May 30, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Certainly not.  That generalization might whitewash with too much of a broad brush, for which I am sorry.  But when 2% of the user base are generating 50% of the trouble tickets, its more than just an altruistic mentality in play.



I suppose that's true.


----------



## Fire (May 30, 2010)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showpost.php?p=1889948&postcount=92
http://forums.furaffinity.net/showpost.php?p=1890492&postcount=93
http://forums.furaffinity.net/showpost.php?p=1890545&postcount=94
http://forums.furaffinity.net/showpost.php?p=1890787&postcount=95
http://forums.furaffinity.net/showpost.php?p=1892096&postcount=97

before this thread takes another (pointless) dive into a sea of flames etc.

I suggest we should stop right here.
And get back on track. And rather more or less discuss the security mechanisms that the site programmers will (eventually) fix or something.

and of course the usual halp admn need fa ac plz asap

Anyway, since we were talking about captchas earlier...
http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj87/DerXan/captchas.jpg



AcetheGolden said:


> So, people with OCD and/or Aspergers (like me) are pricks? Gee, thanks...



That's not the point.

Point is, that's NOT the kind of thing the INTERNET is not supposed to know about. Period. Even if you really do have ocd and that burger thing, you must always say you're 100% sane. Being perceived as sane has its benefits, you know...


----------



## Basko Wolf (May 30, 2010)

Mailbox said:


> I'd also _love_ to have an account aswell, can be recycled or anything. If you guys have the time and aren't too busy with the other more important matters, of course. =3


 
I would also like to have an account, if possible. I've been selling arts at a convention this weekend, and have had several people ask me if I've had an FA account so I thought I'd look into it. If you're currently having registration problems, no worries, I totally understand.


----------



## Taralack (May 30, 2010)

Fire said:


> http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj87/DerXan/captchas.jpg



I like that last one.


----------



## Fire (May 30, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> I like that last one.



was lucky enough to catch myself a few of those 



AshleyAshes said:


> FA admins can take over a month to deal with trouble tickets...



Actually I got one related to a site bug replied within the same day I wrote.

But... the first reply I got was also the *LAST*.
And the issue didn't get solved either.

*coucgcoughdamaratuscoughcough*


----------



## AshleyAshes (May 30, 2010)

Fire said:


> But... the first reply I got was also the *LAST*.
> And the issue didn't get solved either.


 
Same.  I've had TT's answered within hours and meanwhile I have TT's a month old that are unanswered. Most are straight forward and uncomplicated examples of the AUP or other rules being violated.  For this reason alone I think the FA admins as they currently are would be highly ineffective in manually approving the SHIT STORM of registrations that will come the moment registration is open agian.

More over, this doesn't prevent trolls in any form from manually making their own accounts instead of using an automated system to spam up the site.

It seems like the FA Admins are looking to persue a futile exercise, because the only effective solution is to shut the site down.

And the FA user base has not see a dramatic incursion of script generated swarms of accounts.  So one has to wonder what are the FA Admins really afraid of.


----------



## Kangidonmaru (May 30, 2010)

^w^ prolly the runt around here but.. if your not too busy could i get an FA account made please?


----------



## Lili Fox (May 30, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> Same.  I've had TT's answered within hours and meanwhile I have TT's a month old that are unanswered. Most are straight forward and uncomplicated examples of the AUP or other rules being violated.  For this reason alone I think the FA admins as they currently are would be highly ineffective in manually approving the SHIT STORM of registrations that will come the moment registration is open agian.
> 
> More over, this doesn't prevent trolls in any form from manually making their own accounts instead of using an automated system to spam up the site.
> 
> ...



I think folks may be trying too hard for perfection.  Which is good on the one hand because it means we as users will get a good quality product as the end result.  But on the other hand, folks on all sides need to realize that these "trolls" as you call them and spam accounts are going to exist no matter who or what you are.  Non-furry sites have to deal with them just as much as furry sites, and I have yet to find anyone outside of small message boards and mailing lists, who have been able to stop them.

Upping the security on the site with captchas and such is a decent idea.  But people are ALWAYS going to find a way around it.  It happens.  

I say the admins should find more volunteers and get together a good security team.  Not for approving accounts, but for weeding out and deleting spam, banning IPs, deleting accounts, that sort of thing.  That way registration can still be open to new people, but the site can stay relatively trouble free.


----------



## Irreverent (May 30, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> Same.  I've had TT's answered within hours and meanwhile I have TT's a month old that are unanswered. Most are straight forward and uncomplicated examples of the AUP or other rules being violated.



There is an issue with TT management, but its tangential to the account registration process.  The fact that the FA/FAF site remains viable, would suggest that while nuisance TT's are not being dealt with promptly, the sev1/sev2 tickets are being handled appropriately. 



> For this reason alone I think the FA admins as they currently are would be highly ineffective in manually approving the SHIT STORM of registrations that will come the moment registration is open agian.


You have no access to our daily registration volumes, nor do you understand the capacity of the the Admins to handle it manually.  You're speculative assumption is just that...speculative.



> More over, this doesn't prevent trolls in any form from manually making their own accounts instead of using an automated system to spam up the site.



This is true, and thanks for the obvious assessment.  What it does do, is slow the incidence of automated, scripted account creation from thousands per second to...well...none.



> It seems like the FA Admins are looking to persue a futile exercise, because the only effective solution is to shut the site down.


 
The site remains stable, artists are thriving, attacks are down.... but rather than suffer the inconvenience of a breif interuption in service to a single component of the site,  you think our only option is to suspend operations and shutter the site?  Even 4chan doesn't troll as well as you.



> And the FA user base has not see a dramatic incursion of script generated swarms of accounts.



And you would know this how?  Absence of evidence is not evidence of absence.  The fact that we stop and disarm dramatic incursions of spam and site raids BEFORE you see them doesn't mean they aren't happening.  You have no access to what the Admins see, you're just talking out of your ass.




> So one has to wonder what are the FA Admins really afraid of.



Oh just the typical disciplined delivery issues that crop up in any SDLC.  Hardware capacity, change control, version management, regression testing, system performance and availability and a slew of architectural issues that may become limiting factors 2-5 years down the road.  All of which need to be dealt with so that you and the other self-appointed AUP vigilantes can get back to spamming the TT system.


----------



## AshleyAshes (May 30, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> The site remains stable, artists are thriving, attacks are down.... but rather than suffer the inconvenience of a breif interuption in service to a single component of the site, you think our only option is to suspend operations and shutter the site? Even 4chan doesn't troll as well as you.


 
...Er... What?



Irreverent said:


> And you would know this how? Absence of evidence is not evidence of absence. The fact that we stop and disarm dramatic incursions of spam and site raids BEFORE you see them doesn't mean they aren't happening. You have no access to what the Admins see, you're just talking out of your ass.


 
It doesn't matter what the admins see because such attacks are designed to disrupt the user base and garner attention.  If the FA admins have such means and have been effectively dealing with such attacks before they are publicly noticed would suggest that FA already has an effective solution in place.  So why shut down registration?



Irreverent said:


> All of which need to be dealt with so that you and the other self-appointed AUP vigilantes can get back to spamming the TT system.


 
Ya know, while I think you think I sit and hammer the search engine to find violating material, I just report offending submissions and users that make it up on WTF_FA.  So I just report posts that I come across or are linked to.  I'd hardly call that an 'AUP vigilante'. :X  This is the second case I've seen of an FA admin giving me way more credit than I deserve.


----------



## Fire (May 30, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> >>self-appointed AUP vigilantes can get back to spamming the TT system...
> 
> So I just report posts that I come across or are linked to.  I'd hardly call that an 'AUP vigilante'.



I totally agree with Irreverent.

*Also, you should know better than arguing with an admin.*
Feel free to complain about them "not doing their job". I do it too 
But if they get angry and snap back, you better stop.

Also, I don't like that kind of stuff, that you guys do.
Going through people's galleries just to sniff out tos violations.
That's just nasty. I don't say the tos shouldn't be enforced... 
But damn. What you do is low.

Remember some admin saying that some 2-3% of the users generate about 50% OF ALL TROUBLE TICKETS?
That's "gallery cop" for you.

Lurking around fa horrors I've seen a good deal of inappropriate stuff myself on a rather daily basis, yet for some reason, I NEVER felt I should go and report or get that person b& or something. 

Sounds rather like kindergarten kids telling on each other. Admins being adults/teachers/caretakers etc. How does that sound, AshleyAshes? Didn't everybody always hated the brat who would always "I'm gonna go tell mom" on them?

I just let the admins deal with that kind of tos stuff. period.


----------



## AshleyAshes (May 30, 2010)

Fire said:


> Also, I don't like the kind of stuff you do.
> Going through people's galleries just to sniff out tos violations.
> That's just nasty.


 


Fire said:


> Lurking around fa horrors I've seen a good deal of inappropriate stuff myself on a rather daily basis, yet for some reason, I NEVER felt I should go and report or get that person b& or something.
> 
> Sounds rather like kindergarten kids telling on each other. Admins being adults/teachers/caretakers etc. How does that sound, AshleyAshes? Didn't everybody always hated the brat who would always "I'm gonna go tell mom" on them?
> 
> I just let the admins do that kind of stuff. period.


 
TT's that include people posting photos of *previously worn diapers*, nude photos, posting other people's art work or photos, using your FurAffinity gallary to sell cosmetic products from a Multi Level Marketing company, or 13yo boys on the site who are looking at porn...  And literally this is mostly stuff come across by WTF_FA.  I'm not even HUNTING for it.

It's unreasonable to expect the admins to catch this stuff on their own when there is a butt load of submissions crossing FA's front page every few mins.  And if anything, what gets on WTF_Fa that violates the AUP or other rules is probably only a drop in the bucket compared to what gets through unnoticed anyway.


----------



## Fire (May 30, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> TT's that include people posting photos of *previously worn diapers*, nude photos, posting other people's art work or photos, using your FurAffinity gallary to sell cosmetic products from a Multi Level Marketing company, or 13yo boys on the site who are looking at porn...  And literally this is mostly stuff come across by WTF_FA.  I'm not even HUNTING for it.



Okay alright. I ALREADY know what kind of stupid submissions end up on furaffinity, you don't have to tell me Â¬_Â¬



AshleyAshes said:


> It's unreasonable to expect the admins to catch this stuff on their own when there is a butt load of submissions crossing FA's front page every few mins.  And if anything, what gets on WTF_Fa that violates the AUP or other rules is probably only a drop in the bucket compared to what gets through unnoticed anyway.



Anyway, don't worry, the admins will catch them sooner or later. It's NONE OF YOUR BUSINESS.

I think it's a matter of e-penis here. By submitting >9k trouble tickets/day, you can get a raging 100km long hard-on.

And god have mercy on our souls if a triggerhappy person such as you ever gets made admin.


----------



## AshleyAshes (May 30, 2010)

Fire said:


> Anyway, don't worry, the admins will catch them sooner or later. It's NONE OF YOUR BUSINESS.


 
No they won't.  Do you expect the admins to systematically audit the galleries of every FA user?  The man hours necessary for that alone would be insane.  If a submission gets through the front page and never attracts attention then it will almost certianly never be noticed by the admins.  Considdering the efforts that'd be needed to police every submission and every gallery, it'd be unreasonable to even expect the FA admins to be capable of dealing with that.  So some of it gets caught by people on groups like WTF_FA and it gets posted.  Some of those people file trouble tickets for that which violates the AUP or otherwise abuses the site.  That's a major reason the trouble ticket system exists afterall.



Fire said:


> I think it's a matter of e-penis here. By submitting >9k trouble tickets/day, you can get a raging 100km long hard-on.


 
Going from the date of my first TT issued and the current date, my average is evidently 0.17 trouble tickets per day actually.


----------



## Fire (May 30, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> No they won't.  Do you expect the admins to systematically audit the galleries of every FA user?  The man hours necessary for that alone would be insane.  If a submission gets through the front page and never attracts attention then it will almost certianly never be noticed by the admins.  Considdering the efforts that'd be needed to police every submission and every gallery, it'd be unreasonable to even expect the FA admins to be capable of dealing with that.  So some of it gets caught by people on groups like WTF_FA and it gets posted.  Some of those people file trouble tickets for that which violates the AUP or otherwise abuses the site.  That's a major reason the trouble ticket system exists afterall.



Yes they will sooner or later see it. Don't worry.
The point is... *breathes in*

*It's STILL NONE OF YOUR BUSINESS.*

By the way, I stopped reading after "certianly".




AshleyAshes said:


> Going from the date of my first TT issued and the current date, my average is evidently 0.17 trouble tickets per day actually.



ooooh. okay, if u say so, then it's evidently.


----------



## AshleyAshes (May 30, 2010)

Fire said:


> But it's STILL NONE OF YOUR BUSINESS.


 
Then WHY preytell do you think there is a trouble ticket system which has a flag in it for inappropriate uploads?


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (May 30, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> No they won't.  Do you expect the admins to systematically audit the galleries of every FA user?  The man hours necessary for that alone would be insane.  If a submission gets through the front page and never attracts attention then it will almost certianly never be noticed by the admins.  Considdering the efforts that'd be needed to police every submission and every gallery, it'd be unreasonable to even expect the FA admins to be capable of dealing with that.  So some of it gets caught by people on groups like WTF_FA and it gets posted.  Some of those people file trouble tickets for that which violates the AUP or otherwise abuses the site.  That's a major reason the trouble ticket system exists afterall.



What I don't get is that the staff expects us to help out, then bitch about us helping out.

They tell us to file the TTs, and then complain that we are filling out TTs for AUP violations, and call us "gallery police." Hell, I've only submitted 13 TTs since the creation of the TT system. All for BLATENT AUP violations, one of which has been ignored for 2 months.

If you want us to report AUP violations, then don't bitch when we do. Actually GO THROUGH THEM instead of bitching to us that we are doing what you asked us to do *in the first place*.


----------



## Fire (May 30, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> Then WHY preytell do you think there is a trouble ticket system which has a flag in it for inappropriate uploads?



Definitely not to play "gallery cop" and be a jerkass cause you can 

Besides, since a whole bunch of mods and even some of our admins are already on the look out for tos violations, it means regular users like you and me don't have to.

Do I have to tell you a third time that it's none of your business?


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (May 30, 2010)

Fire said:


> Besides, since a whole bunch of mods and even some of our admins are already on the look out for tos violations, it means regular users like you and me don't have to.
> 
> Do I have to tell you a third time that it's none of your business?



If that was the case, then we would not have the TT system. They can't catch everything, and have asked that users help to catch what they miss.


----------



## AshleyAshes (May 30, 2010)

Fire said:


> Definitely not to play "gallery cop" and be a jerkass cause you can


 
I think a 'Gallery Cop' would go hunting for violations. I just report the stuff I happen to come across when using FA.



Fire said:


> Besides, since a whole bunch of mods and even some of our admins are already on the look out for tos violations, it means regular users like you and me don't have to.


 
I really don't think they do. I imagine they watch and pay attention to the front page at times, which also happens incidently if they are just frequent users, (I've certianly seem blatent AUP violations disappear from the front page within moments and I figure that's the admins in action when they see it) but I'd be shocked to learn that any FA staff are tasked with digging through the galleries of users to audit them and find violations. Such a job would suck so much I doubt you could find volenteers for it.  And as much as Irreverent may think I do such a thing... Hell no. D:


----------



## Fire (May 30, 2010)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> If that was the case, then we would not have the TT system. They can't catch everything, and have asked that users help to catch what they miss.



It's only YOU who thinks TT's are something to make moderators obsolete only for tos violations.
It's more of a way of giving users the _possibility_ to report serious problems. I only ever wrote one single, and it was a website bug.

It's definitely not to spam at full speed TT's by the thousand with stuff that is a _moderator's job anyway_.

AND THAT'S THE REASON WHY ADMINS ARE COMPLAINING.

By playing gallery cop trying to help you are actually only getting in their way.



AshleyAshes said:


> I think a 'Gallery Cop' would go hunting for violations. I just report the stuff I happen to come across when using FA.



Then if it's not such a major problem for you, why are you creating all this ruckus and openly bawwwwwwwwing about it?
Also, again, I stopped reading after "incidently"


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (May 30, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> I really don't think they do. I imagine they watch and pay attention to the front page at times, which also happens incidently if they are just frequent users, (I've certianly seem blatent AUP violations disappear from the front page within moments and I figure that's the admins in action when they see it) but I'd be shocked to learn that any FA staff are tasked with digging through the galleries of users to audit them and find violations. Such a job would suck so much I doubt you could find volenteers for it.  And as much as Irreverent may think I do such a thing... Hell no. D:



Which is where the TT system comes in. To catch what they miss.

I too, only report what I randomly come across. I don't hunt down AUP violations, they just pop out at me when searching for stuff I want to look at.

I find the attitude of some of the FA staff to be a bit rude at the best of times, and down right unacceptable other times.

Especially in the wording that one staff in particular seems to enjoy using _right here in this thread_.

Putting down others, doing what we have been asked to do when we come across it, is abuse of mod/admin powers right there.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (May 30, 2010)

But enough about the TT system. This thread is really about account creation for the main site, not about TTs.


----------



## Fire (May 30, 2010)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> But enough about the TT system. This thread is really about account creation for the main site, not about TTs.



*bites lip*

success... :')


also it sure smells like double post around here.


----------



## leetfox (May 30, 2010)

Can I haz Account pl0x? <3?


----------



## RTDragon (May 30, 2010)

Seriously are people still asking since the registration went down on to get an account?


----------



## Draygo (May 30, 2010)

RTDragon said:


> Seriously are people still asking since the registration went down on to get an account?



From what I gather, it's been down for quite some time, so if anything, I figure the longer it takes, the more requests there'll be.


----------



## Fire (May 30, 2010)

RTDragon said:


> Seriously are people still asking since the registration went down on to get an account?



are you looking down upon those of us who happen(ed) to need an account?
Not nice of you.

And anyways, the registration was off more or less for like two months or something, though I'd guess most of us have their issue already solved, so requests didn't really pile up or anything...



leetfox said:


> Can I haz Account pl0x? <3?




Best way to ask an administrator for an account. Evar.


----------



## RTDragon (May 30, 2010)

Fire said:


> are you looking down upon those of us who happen(ed) to need an account?
> Not nice of you.



That's not what i mean. I mean topics like this. http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=67397
Basically there was a lot of complaints to why, and the admin already answered the reason why.


----------



## Fire (May 30, 2010)

RTDragon said:


> That's not what i mean. I mean topics like this. http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=67397
> Basically there was a lot of complaints to why and the admin already answered the reason why.



You are absolutely right with this one 
Being stupid AND wanting an account is a totally different thing.

Or perhaps I'm the stupid one because I had my hopes up for furries being a little more reasonable


----------



## Dr. Hax (May 30, 2010)

Summercat said:


> Just repeating:
> 
> FA has recently had a lot of troll/spam accounts register .


 
probably because alot of people hate furries
Reason-alot of people think where a bunch of yiff encrazed fags who have no moral rights
now i know that some furries are like that but alot of us know that what they put on the internets is not really true(most of the time)


----------



## RTDragon (May 30, 2010)

Even so there's still some people that are not even supposed to be on this site.


----------



## Fire (May 30, 2010)

Death of an angel said:


> probably because alot of people hate furries
> Reason-alot of people think where a bunch of yiff encrazed fags who have no moral rights
> now i know that some furries are like that but alot of us know that what they put on the internets is not really true(most of the time)



It all comes down to the fact that furries in general are insanely huge drama-llamas and are EXTREMELY easy to troll.

And that puts us on the receiving end of shit. 
And like it or not, we totally deserve it.

For example, everybody knows /b/tards are all virgin losers with no social life who masturbate to hentae and child pornography all day long.

And you don't see them bawwwwing like us about being hated or trolled etc.
And when they get shit, they respond with shit and that's it.


----------



## leetfox (May 30, 2010)

And yeah, its been down for like ever... I think last time which was months ago when I attempted to set up an account it was down also... really frustrating... And yeah I am seriously posting regarding an ongoing issue on the site.


----------



## Taralack (May 30, 2010)

Fire said:


> Also, I don't like that kind of stuff, that you guys do.
> Going through people's galleries just to sniff out tos violations.
> That's just nasty. I don't say the tos shouldn't be enforced...
> But damn. What you do is low.



If people really have that much free time to do this, they should probably get a job.


----------



## RTDragon (May 30, 2010)

leetfox said:


> And yeah, its been down for like ever... I think last time which was months ago when I attempted to set up an account it was down also... really frustrating... And yeah I am seriously posting regarding an ongoing issue on the site.



Are you this bored that you can't reigster since registration been down?  Be patient like the rest of us.


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 31, 2010)

Fire said:


> Remember some admin saying that some 2-3% of the users generate about 50% OF ALL TROUBLE TICKETS?
> That's "gallery cop" for you.
> 
> Lurking around fa horrors I've seen a good deal of inappropriate stuff myself on a rather daily basis, yet for some reason, I NEVER felt I should go and report or get that person b& or something.
> ...


 
You know, I have to disagree with you (and Irreverent) here. TTs allow for AUP violation reports. _As long as the tickets are legit_ (ie they are actual AUP violations) it damn well shouldn't be an issue who is creating the ticket or why. If they get their rocks off on creating TTs, as long as they're not reporting violations-that-aren't, who does that hurt? The admins who have to enforce their AUP?

In that case, perhaps either AUP violation shouldn't be a TT option, or there should be a secondary mod team or whatever that gets and deals with all those tickets.

Because there's a very likely secondary reason why 2% of the userbase (is that active or total userbase, btw, Irreverent?) generates 50% of the TTs: a lot of people, like myself or like Fire here, see violations and don't report them. Whether that's because they don't feel it's their business (Fire) or because creating a TT for a violating submission is an awkward process (me), or some other reason, doesn't really matter.


----------



## Taralack (May 31, 2010)

quoting_mungo said:


> because creating a TT for a violating submission is an awkward process



^ this is me

There should be a "report this submission" link at the bottom of each submission or something.


----------



## WarMocK (May 31, 2010)

Why is it arkward to report a violation, hm?
We don't care about users' fetishes or preferences, if you mean that. And furthermore, the non-anonymous reporting keeps the trolls away from abusing the trouble ticket system by reporting EVERY submission they see (mandatory efford can be quite a effective troll killer). If we had a reporting system similar to the one here in the forums (non-anonymous, bundling reports for the same submission), it would be a "nice to have" feature, of course.
@ topic: Either you guys wait for the techies to implement the new anti-troll security grid, our you ask the admins to create an account for you and hand it over. It's not THAT hard to do people, seriously. ;-)


----------



## RTDragon (May 31, 2010)

Also screenshots are your friend especially if you use Firefox Screengrab this really helped out on using the TT system in reporting. (Currently doing that for another trouble ticket i'm reporting and future ones.)


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 31, 2010)

WarMocK said:


> Why is it arkward to report a violation, hm?


 
Because you have to go into the control panel, click the trouble ticket option, and copypaste URLs and whatnot into a new ticket. So entirely the "cumbersome and unintuitive" definition of "awkward", not the "embarrassing" definition. 

I totally agree that reports shouldn't be anonymous, but a "report" link on the submission page, even if it just goes to a (partially?) pre-filled new TT, would make the process a lot more streamlined and _may_ be easier to implement than something more involved.

The effort may be an effective troll deterrent, but it's also quite effective in deterring casual reports of AUP violations, leaving Irreverent's 2%-of-the-userbase creating most AUP violation tickets because others can't be bothered jumping through the hoops even when their complaints are valid.


----------



## RTDragon (May 31, 2010)

It might work but still you do got those TT that lacked a lot of proof or someone just abusing it for the fun of it. keeping the more proven TT longer to be responded.


----------



## WarMocK (May 31, 2010)

quoting_mungo said:


> Because you have to go into the control panel, click the trouble ticket option, and copypaste URLs and whatnot into a new ticket. So entirely the "cumbersome and unintuitive" definition of "awkward", not the "embarrassing" definition.


 Oh, okay. My bad.


quoting_mungo said:


> I totally agree that reports shouldn't be anonymous, but a "report" link on the submission page, even if it just goes to a (partially?) pre-filled new TT, would make the process a lot more streamlined and _may_ be easier to implement than something more involved.
> 
> The effort may be an effective troll deterrent, but it's also quite effective in deterring casual reports of AUP violations, leaving Irreverent's 2%-of-the-userbase creating most AUP violation tickets because others can't be bothered jumping through the hoops even when their complaints are valid.


I understand your concerns, but we already get dozens of tickets every day, and many of them are either unnecessary (minor harassment that should be ignored instead of being replied to and thus fueling even more drama) or are more than incomplete at best (no links to the submission in question, no reasoning WHY they think a submission or journal violates the TOS or AUP). Resolving stuff like that requires a lot of time, something we need to take from our FREE TIME, without any payment, and with a pretty good chance to cause another little drama storm because users can't take it if we say "sorry, but that's against the rules", which means we solved one problem and created two new ones.
I would welcome a reporting system that automatically generates a trouble ticket including the name of the user reporting it, the link to the submission, and a mandatory explanation why they believe a submission violates the rules, but then again I'd say we require a system that limits the amount of new trouble tickets which may be created within one day. Otherwise, the queue would explode immediately, leaving us NO chance of solving them all in time before users complain again why their tickets were not answered yet.


----------



## SweetManda (May 31, 2010)

Hi

I see many others have been getting accounts this way so figured i'd give it a shot to. My ex has an account on FA and I figured i'd join him here even though i'm hanging at his place like all the time lol.

So perty please can I have an account? SweetMandi or SweetManda or Odamn would work as account names or anything else available I'd be willing to discuss.

Thanks


----------



## Draygo (May 31, 2010)

Registration's open now.


----------



## Alstor (May 31, 2010)

AcetheGolden said:


> Registration's open now.


Da da da daaaaaaaaa.


----------



## Draygo (May 31, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Da da da daaaaaaaaa.



*Holds new account over head*


----------



## RTDragon (May 31, 2010)

Dr. Hax said:


> probably because alot of people hate furries
> Reason-alot of people think where a bunch of yiff encrazed fags who have no moral rights
> now i know that some furries are like that but alot of us know that what they put on the internets is not really true(most of the time)



Banned? That was fast.


----------



## Fire (May 31, 2010)

RTDragon said:


> Banned? That was fast.



http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?p=1896025#post1896025

"promoting illegal activity" :neutral:

anyway, not my problem...


----------



## Irreverent (May 31, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> I think a 'Gallery Cop' would go hunting for violations. I just report the stuff I happen to come across when using FA.



That's the behaviour model I was trying to define when I coined the term, "Gallery Cop."  When you have a user reporting 9/10th's of everything appearing on FA in a given time period, its certainly for less than altruistic reasons.



redfoxnudetoons said:


> But enough about the TT system. This thread is really about account creation for the main site, not about TTs.



Indeed.



leetfox said:


> Can I haz Account pl0x? <3?



No. 



AcetheGolden said:


> Registration's open now.



WTF?  Did I miss a memo? 



Fire said:


> "promoting illegal activity" :neutral:
> 
> anyway, not my problem...



Among other things, Alt's are ok on FA, but not allowed on FAF.


----------



## Alstor (May 31, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> WTF?  Did I miss a memo?


Yup. It's open.

inb4 the swarms of "yays," the multitude of threads proclaiming the return of the registration, and the showing off of new accounts.


----------



## Draygo (May 31, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> WTF?  Did I miss a memo?



Seems like it.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Jun 1, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> WTF?  Did I miss a memo?



Looks like the usual FA staff's lack of communication strikes again.


----------



## KMakato (Jun 1, 2010)

AcetheGolden said:


> Registration's open now.


Heh, just checked it for the hell of it. Seems to be down again :/


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Jun 1, 2010)

KMakato said:


> Heh, just checked it for the hell of it. Seems to be down again :/



That didn't take very long....


----------



## Fire (Jun 1, 2010)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> That didn't take very long....



They are just teasing us on purpose.
Also they are probably lying about there being bugs just to have an excuse for torturing us. 



Irreverent said:


> Among other things, Alt's are ok on FA, but not allowed on FAF.



So my initial guess was right...


----------



## KMakato (Jun 1, 2010)

Fire said:


> So my initial guess was right...



NO ONE Impersonates Dr. Hax and gets away with it!


----------



## Dragon Maestro (Jun 1, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> And quite frankly, 75% of the submitted trouble tickets are bullshit anyway.   We'll be taking a serious, disciplined look at what constitutes a valid TT and what is just mindless, OCD/Aspergers-driven vigilantism ticket spam and/or backdoor LiveJournal crap in the next quarter.



Just wondering, but where'd you put that *delete* button? You know, so those of us who apparently ask too much or are "OCD/Aspergers-driven" annoyances can _*delete*_ things without going through the rigmarole of opening a TT without, apparently, even the assurance we will actually have something _DONE_ about it....

Just wondering.


----------



## Draygo (Jun 1, 2010)

KMakato said:


> Heh, just checked it for the hell of it. Seems to be down again :/



Sweet, I have no life so I got an account.


----------



## Fire (Jun 1, 2010)

Dragon Maestro said:


> Just wondering, but where'd you put that *delete* button? You know, so those of us who apparently ask too much or are "OCD/Aspergers-driven" annoyances can _*delete*_ things without going through the rigmarole of opening a TT without, apparently, even the assurance we will actually have something _DONE_ about it....



Allowing FurAffinity's users to randomly delete each others' artworks?

TOTALLY DO WANT.


----------



## Taralack (Jun 1, 2010)

Dragon Maestro said:


> Just wondering, but where'd you put that *delete* button? You know, so those of us who apparently ask too much or are "OCD/Aspergers-driven" annoyances can _*delete*_ things without going through the rigmarole of opening a TT without, apparently, even the assurance we will actually have something _DONE_ about it....
> 
> Just wondering.



If you mean you want to delete your own submissions, it's under Control Panel > Management > Submissions, and you can remove them from there.


----------



## The Wave (Jun 1, 2010)

KMakato said:


> Heh, just checked it for the hell of it. Seems to be down again :/


This just made my day.

Yesterday I was all bored and did random useless stuff, which lead me to "registering at fa" after a while. I saw I could actually register. I looked at the forum for any official news, but didn't saw anything. So I registered just in case.

.....Now it seems that was a wise choice. Yay for boredom?


----------



## Dragon Maestro (Jun 2, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> If you mean you want to delete your own submissions, it's under Control Panel > Management > Submissions, and you can remove them from there.



Delete POSTS. The only thing the User Agreement specifies as a viable thing to open a TT for. That is, unless you do it too often, then, apparently, that's too annoying for supar awsom Admin leetz.



Fire said:


> Allowing FurAffinity's users to randomly delete each  others' artworks?
> 
> TOTALLY DO WANT.



You are either incredibly dense, or your being a douche just to be a douche. I suspect the second option.

No, delete YOUR OWN _*POSTS*_; posts people. If FA staff didn't want to deal with people with _REAL PROBLEMS_ that need to *DELETE POSTS* they should have included a *DELETE BUTTON*. Fast, efficient, and doesn't waste precious Admin time.

Edit: Oh, and before someone can say "OH LOLZ YOU CAN DELET POS! LOL!!" I will clarify. I mean COMMENTS on things like JOURNALS, ARTWORK, ETC.


----------



## Fire (Jun 2, 2010)

Dragon Maestro said:


> You are either incredibly dense, or your being a douche just to be a douche. I suspect the second option.
> 
> No, delete YOUR OWN _*POSTS*_; posts people. If FA staff didn't want to deal with people with _REAL PROBLEMS_ that need to *DELETE POSTS* they should have included a *DELETE BUTTON*. Fast, efficient, and doesn't waste precious Admin time.
> 
> Edit: Oh, and before someone can say "OH LOLZ YOU CAN DELET POS! LOL!!" I will clarify. I mean COMMENTS on things like JOURNALS, ARTWORK, ETC.



lolz your douchebaggery almost rivals mine

and then again, you never said which delete button, so I just took a wild guess


----------



## Dragon Maestro (Jun 2, 2010)

Fire said:


> lolz your douchebaggery almost rivals mine
> 
> and then again, you never said which delete button, so I just took a  wild guess


 
So are you joking, or not?

If not I will compose my original message all over again. (Although if you aren't joking, by the time your message comes around I'll probably have plenty to add.)

If you are joking:

*Half chuckle*

Edit: Redundancy; all I can say about myself right now. ):


----------



## Fire (Jun 2, 2010)

Dragon Maestro said:


> So are you joking, or not?
> 
> If not I will compose my original message all over again. (Although if you aren't joking, by the time your message comes around I'll probably have plenty to add.)
> 
> ...




I might be joking, I might be not joking.

But anyway, I _already_ quoted your message, so no, there really is no point in you editing it now...

and change that damn icon of yours ffs. it sorta gives out an "un-intelligent" look and whenever I talk to you it seems to me like I'm talking to your icon.


----------



## Dragon Maestro (Jun 2, 2010)

Fire said:


> adn change that damn icon of yours ffs...



First of all, you just answered my question



Fire said:


> I might be joking, I might be not joking.
> 
> But anyway, I _already_ quoted your message, so no, there really is  no point in you editing it now...



Second of all you have apparently not even seen my post BEFORE I edited it (My LAST post, which I edited while you were editing yours, hence why I was confused)



Fire said:


> it sorta gives out an "un-intelligent" look and whenever I talk to you  it seems to me like I'm talking to your icon.



Third of all, the icon is FOR an unintelligent look. If you can't handle looking at it, go somewhere I'm not.

And finally, I believe it's a free country? I can has any icon I choose?


----------



## Draygo (Jun 2, 2010)

Pointless arguments FTW. And one of my fav GIR quotes there Dragon.


----------



## Dragon Maestro (Jun 2, 2010)

AcetheGolden said:


> Pointless arguments FTW. And one of my fav GIR quotes there Dragon.



I would have to say, among all the random BS he does on that show, that one quote had to have been, in my opinion, his shining moment.

Also, I would start a thread, but Admins would quickly close it down; I would send him notes but I'm fairly certain he would throw them away. Feel free to prove me wrong.

However, I would not be able to blame him. I would do the same if he PMed me.


----------



## Fire (Jun 2, 2010)

Dragon Maestro said:


> Second of all you have apparently not even seen my post BEFORE I edited it (My LAST post, which I edited while you were editing yours, hence why I was confused)



I don't care.

Listen, unlike you guise I don't spend all day long here, and even when I am online at the computer, chances are I'm doing something else.



Dragon Maestro said:


> Third of all, the icon is FOR an unintelligent look. If you can't handle looking at it, go somewhere I'm not.
> 
> And finally, I believe it's a free country? I can has any icon I choose?



Um, permission to speak freely, Sir!
It feels like I'm talking to a *retard*, Sir!



AcetheGolden said:


> Pointless arguments FTW.



Fuck yeah!


----------



## Dragon Maestro (Jun 2, 2010)

Fire said:


> I don't care.
> 
> Listen, unlike you guise I don't spend all day long here, and even when I am online at the computer, chances are I'm doing something else.
> 
> ...



Did I say you cared? Did I even say I cared? I was pointing out things. It's fun; try it.

For the record, spending all day online because you're out in the middle of butt-f**k nowhere with no means of transport and a very limited budget leave me with little options OTHER than get and stay online.

And since when are retards bad people? You got something against them? 

Oh, 

wait....

P.S. Going invisible doesn't mean you aren't online. I do it all the time.


----------



## Fire (Jun 2, 2010)

Dragon Maestro said:


> Did I say you cared? Did I even say I cared? I was pointing out things. It's fun; try it.
> 
> For the record, spending all day online because you're out in the middle of butt-f**k nowhere with no means of transport and a very limited budget leave me with little options OTHER than get and stay online.
> 
> ...



Um, no, I don't think I care.

I also lived in the middle of nowhere for most of the time. Now, only during holidays, but that doesn't mean I don't do other stuffs. I wish the day had 48 hours not 24. Then I'd be online more.

>_> don't make me even say it...

I don't like people to know when I'm online. period.


----------



## Dragon Maestro (Jun 2, 2010)

Fire said:


> Um, no, I don't think I care.
> 
> I also lived in the middle of nowhere for most of the time. Now, only during holidays, but that doesn't mean I don't do other stuffs. I wish the day had 48 hours not 24. Then I'd be online more.
> 
> ...



I don't care what you like. Do I?

The only reason I'm keeping this going is it IS something to do. You're like a game; a really mind-numbingly stupid one, but I can handle that.

What do you want me to do? Walk into town? The nearest town is a while away. Even though I'm sure you're going to comeback with "I don't care", but I have no one in town to hang out with either. So what, oh master, shall I do instead of computer time/having fun at your expense?


----------



## Fire (Jun 2, 2010)

Dragon Maestro said:


> I don't care what you like. Do I?
> 
> The only reason I'm keeping this going is it IS something to do. You're like a game; a really mind-numbingly stupid one, but I can handle that.
> 
> What do you want me to do? Walk into town? The nearest town is a while away. Even though I'm sure you're going to comeback with "I don't care", but I have no one in town to hang out with either. So what, oh master, shall I do instead of computer time/having fun at your expense?



wat.
okay lets stop, the mods are going to get pissed for polluting their thread
our comments are not even remotely on topic anymore...

I dunno. Other hobbies?


----------



## Domino (Jun 2, 2010)

hurrrrrrrr


----------



## Dragon Maestro (Jun 2, 2010)

Fire said:


> wat.
> okay lets stop, the mods are going to get pissed for polluting their thread.
> 
> I dunno. Other hobbies?



The mods are going to get pissed about the thread whether or not you continue. Even though I ASSUME you just don't want to continue because of some of the more obvious reasons (me), I will still honor your request.

Like what, effing knitting? Yeah, that'll work.


----------



## Dragon Maestro (Jun 2, 2010)

Domino said:


> hurrrrrrrr



And THIS is why we need a delete button. I assume you didn't actually intend to say "Hurrrrrrr" but are using it to fill up the post?


----------



## Fire (Jun 2, 2010)

Dragon Maestro said:


> And THIS is why we need a delete button. I assume you didn't actually intend to say "Hurrrrrrr" but are using it to fill up the post?



yay page 8

hurrrrrrrruuuuururururururururururururuurururururururururururururururururururururururururururu

Okay, we need at least an edit comment button on fa. I'm done here.


----------



## Dragon Maestro (Jun 2, 2010)

Fire said:


> yay page 8
> 
> hurrrrrrrruuuuururururururururururururuurururururururururururururururururururururururururururu



Well as you have so un-cleverly pointed out, it does not prove my point.

But...

What does is...

The thing...

After this sentence....

Ehh....

Whatever. Have fun on teh webz; this game is boring.


----------



## RTDragon (Jun 2, 2010)

When did this topic turn into a bickering fest?! It's almost on it's way to page 10.


----------



## Draygo (Jun 2, 2010)

RTDragon said:


> When did this topic turn into a bickering fest?! It's almost on it's way to page 10.



It's the internet, remember?


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Jun 2, 2010)

RTDragon said:


> When did this topic turn into a bickering fest?! It's almost on it's way to page 10.



Am I the only one who sets the threads to 100 posts per page?


----------



## Irreverent (Jun 2, 2010)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> Am I the only one who sets the threads to 100 posts per page?



Nope. 

But at this point, its no longer really a thread about accounts and registration, its about deficiencies in the site code, the trouble ticket system and general malfeasance towards mods and admins.

I think we've achieved all we can.


----------



## RTDragon (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm surprised this thread has'nt been locked yet.


----------



## Draygo (Jun 2, 2010)

It's entertaining somewhat.


----------



## RTDragon (Jun 2, 2010)

Though for how long though?


----------



## Draygo (Jun 2, 2010)

It's fading quickly.


----------



## Mollfie (Jun 2, 2010)

This is why I decided to join the forums. I can't join the main site so I might as well join the forums and get to know people!


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jun 4, 2010)

Fire said:


> Yes they will sooner or later see it. Don't worry.
> The point is... *breathes in*
> 
> *It's STILL NONE OF YOUR BUSINESS.*


 
Hey Fire, I see you there on WTF_FA, where you're posting someone's gallery that's largely just photos of their pets and crap they own.  In this post your demanding that someone report it.

What happened to 'none of your buisness'?


----------



## Fire (Jun 4, 2010)

*What AshleyAshes saw:*


> I demand somebody report her shit.



*What Fire actually wrote:*


> Somebody tell her to sort her shit.



I'll go ahead and schedule you an appointment with your local optometrist.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Jun 4, 2010)

_I_ don't need glasses to see that you are being a hypocrite, Fire.


----------



## Fire (Jun 4, 2010)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> _I_ don't need glasses to see that you are being a hypocrite, Fire.



Bite me.


----------



## Aerah.Eleganta (Jun 5, 2010)

Experienced programmers / IT specialists get paid more than newbies. That being said, companies sometimes fire the experienced personnel and replace them with newbies to save money. Needless to say, this turns out badly. 

Usually poor management and/or inexperienced workers are the cause of problems like this. This is my hypothesis of what is happening here as so far.

To prove this hypothesis correct, insofar using common sense two things should have happened,
1. 
"New account registration has been temporarily suspended." does not explain as to WHY. "temporarily" is misleading as temporarily is not a long time, replacing it with "a few months" would be more clear or "indefinitely".
2.
If it was truly the case of spam bots due to lack of capcha / e-mail verification / week waiting period before able to post art & comment, then registering on these forums and asking politely for an account should be a worthy form of authentication. 
A script can be made to use email authentication, wait a week, and -even- pass a captcha test, BUT good luck making a bot that can beg for an account from a moderator or an admin or provide a frustrated post such as this one. It should ward off trolls too as, in my opinion, it is rather humiliating to beg for an account to a furry porn site.

Neither one of these two steps were taken.


----------



## cur (Jun 6, 2010)

I wonder when registration will be back? I just want to see the art pictures. I wonder are they still working on this thing, even though it has been a while(when I mean a while, I mean more than 3 months).


----------

